
Why I Want to Run – Lawrence Lessig - platz
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/lawrence-lessig/why-i-want-to-run_b_7971368.html
======
devopsproject
my fellow citizens are too wrapped up in the "sporting" nature of politics to
set aside their differences on whatever hot button issue the mainstream media
is jamming down our throats for something like this to actually work.

